# shreding fins



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

the tail fin of my double tail betta male is starting to fray up and shred a bit. he is in a 5 gallon tank with 78 degree water. i haven't checked the water parameters yet but i clean the tank once a week about 25 percent. i am not sure if he is getting fin rot or if he is nipping at his fins. i have never seen fin rot before what does it look like if anything at all. white edges white spots??? and if that is the case what do i treat it with. i don't see any white edges or white spots though.

--Angel


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fin rot can be white edges, but it can also be fins just getting smaller everyday. The first treatment is clean water, but you may need an anti-fungal or anti-biotic as well for a severe case.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Fin Rot is normally tattered fins that are discolored at the edges. If its fins get smaller, put some aquarium salt in, if you don't fin rot will eat up the fins until the fish dies, or if the fish survives, but it's still there, it may even start onto the body.


----------

